# Listen to the Wildlife Board meeting



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Utah Wildlife Board is meeting today to set the 2014-15 regulations for cougar and bobcat hunting. Here's the full agenda for the meeting. You can also listen to the live audio stream online, if you're interested. The meeting will begin in a few minutes.


----------

